# boxing butt



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what are the best way for boxing my butt. i know on each side of the tape , but i need to dry the tape before boxing or i passe the same day i put the tape ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> what are the best way for boxing my butt. i know on each side of the tape , but i need to dry the tape before boxing or i passe the same day i put the tape ?


 sometimes I go down the middle and swipe down on both side and leave a inch. then on the next coat I skip the hole butt at once


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you run beside the tape not on it, you can run them on tape day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I box my butts first time by finding the hollw side and box just over the tape then another stripe next to it. Opposite for finish box. 
I try to get just my butts boxed on tape day if there are alot of them.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Butt boards, and straight down the middle.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep, I agree with Gaz. I always use Rock Splicers and box right down the middle. :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Butt boards, and straight down the middle.


 I wish all butts had butt board but most off the hangers are butts and they don't use them. or the diy'ers that hang don't even know what a butt is. they just want you to fix there mess


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a shame we can't post **** here!!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Butt boards, and straight down the middle.


or do this and straight down the middle


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Agreed Keke, but I was factoring in the American market.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Me too Gaz - that system works with steel stud too


----------

